# Burning/sore pain when walking/excercising/stairs



## GERDsuffer (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi All

I have been struggling for a while with sore/burning pain in the centre of my chest behind the breastbone and up in the throat when walking/going up stairs.

I used to get it after a night of drinking but now it is constant. I can feel it a little when I am sat still but it in generally when I am walking, It can also hurt to take a deep breath.

It doesn't feel like heartburn as such, more like a soreness. It also doesn't feel like being out of breath really.

It's making me not want to walk anywhere, it's horrid!

Does anyone have anything similar? No one seems to understand what I mean!

Thanks!


----------

